# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Trainingsgruppe

## Flying-C

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es im Bezirk Zell am See und Umgebung eine Trainingsgruppe gibt bzw. Leute die daran Interesse hätten?!??

Gemeint ist damit ein Gruppe von mehreren Leuten die ca. 2 x die Woche zusammen trainieren (1x Audauer bzw. Krafttraining und 1x im Bikepark)? Gemeinsam ists ja doch irgendwie um einiges lustiger.

Hätte da jemand Interesse oder weiß irgendjemand einen "Verein" wo man sozusagen auf Downhill hin trainieren kann. 


liebe Grüße

----------

